# Schwinn Varsity Trike



## Psychographic

I'm going to attempt to build a trike using a couple of girls Schwinn Varsities as the main part of the frame. Most of the trike part will be using parts from a girls Rollfast and tubing.


----------



## Superman1984

Interesting design so far ....


----------



## Psychographic

The rear brace is welded in place.


----------



## Sven

Can't wait to see the end product


----------



## Psychographic

Rolled the trike out to get some pics.


----------



## Psychographic

I yanked out the plain straight seat stay supports and replace them with some nicer looking curved pieces.


----------



## Hammerhead

Excellent fabrication! That is insane.
Hammerhead


----------



## Psychographic

The new curved supports gave me another idea. So out came the angle grinder, welder, and sheet metal.


----------



## Superman1984

Psychographic said:


> The new curved supports gave me another idea. So out came the angle grinder, welder, and sheet metal.
> 
> View attachment 1196083
> 
> View attachment 1196084



Hell Yeah Brother !!! I'm diggin' this Moarrr n more.


----------



## Psychographic

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm glad you are enjoying this build.


----------



## Psychographic

Stretched 5" and re-curved a banana seat.





Drilled and tapped the hubs for my brake rotors.


----------



## Superman1984

@Psychographic are you running the wheels 1st posted ? I can see this thing looking like a Big Daddy Roth Custom Cobra trike ...


----------



## Psychographic

Superman1984 said:


> @Psychographic are you running the wheels 1st posted ? I can see this thing looking like a Big Daddy Roth Custom Cobra trike ...




I sure am!


----------



## Superman1984

@Psychographic 



This is what I was envisioning / seeing flavors of .... I still dig it and the ideas it's giving me for a trike or 2 that I have


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

that's pretty crazy!  did you do another frame like this earlier?   seems like someone built a 2 wheeler with the same kind of ideas here before.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

VERY VERY NICE Concept...........and FABRICATION !!     I Will be following your progress @Psychographic     It looks VERY Straight and Symmetrical .     That's some real fine use of them thar Ladies Frames........................Good on Ya !      and........................one last thing.....................You'll need EVERY one of those gears with that Beast !                     Carry on Soldier !!


----------



## Psychographic

Superman1984 said:


> @Psychographic are you running the wheels 1st posted ? I can see this thing looking like a Big Daddy Roth Custom Cobra trike ...





Superman1984 said:


> @Psychographic View attachment 1197842
> 
> This is what I was envisioning / seeing flavors of .... I still dig it and the ideas it's giving me for a trike or 2 that I have




A C-cab was my original Idea for this, I even had a cardboard mock up of the body built. I decided not to go with it as the frame is too long for my liking. I still want to do the C-cab on the future.








49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's pretty crazy!  did you do another frame like this earlier?   seems like someone built a 2 wheeler with the same kind of ideas here before.



I have a stalled project that used a girls Varsity.









CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> VERY VERY NICE Concept...........and FABRICATION !!     I Will be following your progress @Psychographic  It looks VERY Straight and Symmetrical . That's some real fine use of them thar Ladies Frames........................Good on Ya ! and........................one last thing.....................You'll need EVERY one of those gears with that Beast !  Carry on Soldier !!




Thank you. I'm very curious as to how it will be to ride.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

that's the one!


----------



## Superman1984

@Psychographic I remember seeing that varsity custom before now too. I dug that and you should revive it man .... i tend to get adhd with projects after so long but they both have came a long ways ; too far to stall out on ......


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

""I have a stalled project that used a girls Varsity. ""

you are like me... do the fun stuff, get it so far then do something else.


----------



## Psychographic

It stalled for two reasons,
One, I was undecided on the bars, seat, and if I really wanted to keep it a 10 speed.
Two, I joined the Rat Rod Bikes winter build off with bike made out of two Walmart mountain bikes. I won class 2 with Top Fool.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

oh, you finished one. guess you are not like me.


----------



## Superman1984

Psychographic said:


> It stalled for two reasons,
> One, I was undecided on the bars, seat, and if I really wanted to keep it a 10 speed.
> Two, I joined the Rat Rod Bikes winter build off with bike made out of two Walmart mountain bikes. I won class 2 with Top Fool.
> 
> View attachment 1197937



I seen that too. You did a Grrreeeat Job with it for what it was built from! I have ideas but actually putting them into motion or completion is where I stall ...... usually due to only having a little 110 stick welder & not certain it'll be worth doing effort wise


----------



## Psychographic

Superman1984 said:


> I seen that too. You did a Grrreeeat Job with it for what it was built from! I have ideas but actually putting them into motion or completion is where I stall ...... usually due to only having a little 110 stick welder & not certain it'll be worth doing effort wise



I've only got a little 110 flux core mig, it only has 4 settings based on the thickness of the metal. I'm starting to get the hang of it.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

Psychographic said:


> I've only got a little 110 flux core mig, it only has 4 settings based on the thickness of the metal. I'm starting to get the hang of it.




if you can convert that machine to use shielding gas or upgrade to another you will wonder why you did not do it years ago.


----------



## butnut

Dig it! Mad fab skills brother!


----------



## Psychographic

49autocycledeluxe said:


> oh, you finished one. guess you are not like me.



Actually I finished two, but I only started building in 2019.


----------



## AMF Rocketeer

Cool beans :]


----------



## Sven

I wish I had 1/1,000,000th of your talent, skill and foresight.


----------



## Psychographic

Sven said:


> I wish I had 1/1,000,000th of your talent, skill and foresight.



It's all trial and error my friend, I've just been lucky so far.


----------



## Superman1984

Psychographic said:


> It's all trial and error my friend, I've just been lucky so far.



Couldn't have said it better myself. When you pioneer or build something from scratch there will always be something someone else would do different and those who appreciate someone else doing it 1st. I love seeing the builds that are way outside the box here & ratrodbikes because it shows talents and skills.


----------



## Psychographic

Today seems to be mock up day. First up, clearance issues with my brake calipers. I'm thinking of using V-brake noodles to replace the adjusters on the calipers.






Next is the rear seat mounts. I like this design so far.


----------



## Superman1984

@Psychographic that doesn't look bad but I would allow for some adjustment ; maybe consider slotting it for up or down maybe if you're using a seat post ?


----------



## Psychographic

Superman1984 said:


> @Psychographic that doesn't look bad but I would allow for some adjustment ; maybe consider slotting it for up or down maybe if you're using a seat post ?



I don't see a need for it to be adjustable. I won't be using a seat post.


----------



## Psychographic

The seat brackets are done.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Nice blend of the top tube and seat pan ======Keeping the lines clean and cohesive looking    this is going to look really good painted up . I'm gonna guess it won't be just one color  It's a keeper !!


----------



## Superman1984

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Nice blend of the top tube and seat pan ======Keeping the lines clean and cohesive looking    this is going to look really good painted up . I'm gonna guess it won't be just one color  It's a keeper !!



Amen! I could see a nice traditional 2 tone or even a bad ass custom job


----------



## Psychographic

Custom paint all the way!


----------



## Psychographic

The brake mounts are in. The latest pics.


----------



## Psychographic

Getting the derailleur working has been a bit frustrating, but it's very close to working. I'll need to add a tensioner/guide to the bottom loop of the chain somewhere between the yellow lines. Ground clearance on the derailleur is only about 2" in 7th gear. I don't plan on riding over rough terrain, so I should be good.


----------



## Psychographic

I had the trike out for it's first shakedown run.

First off, the cranks are too long for the 20" front wheel, they just touch the ground. I put a 24 on the front and out the driveway I went. I expected it to be hard to pedal, given the rider position and the heavy back tires. It pedals very easy. Without any brakes I didn't go far or too fast. It is a bit twitchy, but I think I just need to get used to it. It's going to be much faster than I thought.

I want to try a 451 front wheel, it might get me the height I need for crank clearance, if not I'll have to go down to 165 or 160mm cranks. I also think I should try a 44t chainring over the 39 on it now.


----------



## Psychographic

I found 152mm cranks are perfect for this trike. They are more comfortable and allow me to keep the 406 front wheel.  I had to scrap the freewheel and derailleur I had on it. The derailleur hung to low for anything other than a smooth paved surface. I also don't need such a low first gear, this thing pedals very easy and it turns on a dime! The video has the old freewheel on it.


----------



## Psychographic

I built a tank for it.

























How it looks on the bike,


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Your Tank Design is Really Nice @Psychographic  .  Got's to love the versatility of Sheet Metal ( and Creative Thought Combined ) .  Your One of a Kind Trike is WELL Worth the Effort your putting into it .   Your R and D program seems to be working quite well .        Keep up the Good Work !


----------



## Psychographic

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Your Tank Design is Really Nice @Psychographic  .  Got's to love the versatility of Sheet Metal ( and Creative Thought Combined ) . Your One of a Kind Trike is WELL Worth the Effort your putting into it . Your R and D program seems to be working quite well . Keep up the Good Work !



Thank you Curtis.  I'm glad people are enjoying watching this come together, I know I'm enjoying trying new things, and seeing if my ideas work.


----------



## Psychographic

Working on the rear fenders.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very creative. is that you on the bike or your dad?        I pictured you as a much younger man.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Sectioning fenders can be a bugger to get all lined up , but yours look very nice .  Good job on the mod............Shape looks good.   For people you don't like .............or make stupid comments about your trike.............................have 'em stand behind you and back up at full speed and take out their knees !!


----------



## Psychographic

49autocycledeluxe said:


> very creative. is that you on the bike or your dad?        I pictured you as a much younger man.



That's me, older than dirt!


----------



## Psychographic

The fab work on the fenders is done. I'm close to doing the bodywork on the trike.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

You've done a lot of work to get this far....................but , you know what they say.............it's All in the Prep !    Good on ya for stickin' with it.  It's pretty crazy that you say it pedals so easily................especially with those Monster Meats on the back.       What a cool and unique project.  Looking forward to your paint scheme .   " Fly Low , So the Kids can See " !!


----------



## Psychographic

After about 16 hours of body work, I was ready for primer. I was sure once it's one color, I'll find another hour or two of filling and sanding. The heat and humidity was hardening the filler way to fast. To complicate that, most of what needed filling was very tedious to reach. It was just as tedious to sand!










I finally get to see it all in one color and I'm happy with the overall look of it.


----------



## Psychographic

I've got the base color down.HOK Limetime Pearl, then Didspade micro flake, Followed by Kustom Shop Lime Candy.


----------



## Psychographic

Moving along with the graphics.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

Oh , Hell Yeah !!  How cool is this !  That paint is Sick!  What a GREAT PROJECT !!   Thanks for the updated pictures .   I'm feeling a Professional Photo shoot in the near future.         in case I missed it.................You gotta name for this Bad Boy ?     Your work is inspiring !    Diggin' it more all the time !


----------



## Psychographic

Thank you Curtis. I've named this Cyrus the Virus.

I finished laying on the gold leaf last night, I'm debating if I want to put some candy green over it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

I would say YES to putting the Candy green over the gold leaf................as long as it would settle in with no adverse affects.  I think it would be a benefit to the overall paint scheme with a nice surprise  for people getting a close look.  I bet it would stand out best under pure sunlight , but take on a life of it's own in a area with less light.   Good choice for a name ..............seems VERY appropriate          I'm giving you a big Thumbs Up !!


----------



## Balloonoob

Looks pretty mean


----------



## Psychographic

I masked of the gold last night and will be doing the green today, then it will get cleared and pinstriped. I'm getting close to reassembly.


----------



## Psychographic

Current status on the tins.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

YES   YES   YES    YES !!!!!!   That's it !!!      So Badass <  Damn you have MAD SKILLS.................Have you seen it in the Sun Yet ?      Wooooo Hooooo !!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

That is SOOOO NICE,  You know ..................more people should be following this thread..............They might get inspired !     Painting is tough for me , sheet Metal is not , Been working with metal for over 30 Years .    I need to brush up on my painting skills .    Big Props on your work


----------



## Psychographic

The trike is done, now to move on to the trailer.

It looks good in the sun, unfortunately these pics were taken on a very cloudy day.

I've been painting for about 45 years, playing with metal for only a few.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

very cool... did you use "ROTH Flake"  ??  the paint store that started that business is near me. mostly you pay for the cool label on the jar and the cool names like "Dog Pecker Pink"


----------



## Psychographic

I got the flake from Didspade.


----------



## Superman1984

@Psychographic i have been away for a while but thas' 1 Purrrtay B' ....itchin' Trike. Ride the wheels off it


----------



## 1motime

Psychographic said:


> The trike is done, now to move on to the trailer.
> 
> It looks good in the sun, unfortunately these pics were taken on a very cloudy day.
> 
> I've been painting for about 45 years, playing with metal for only a few.
> 
> View attachment 1259513
> 
> View attachment 1259514
> 
> View attachment 1259515
> 
> View attachment 1259516
> 
> View attachment 1259517
> 
> View attachment 1259518
> 
> View attachment 1259519
> 
> View attachment 1259520
> 
> View attachment 1259521



That is a LOT of work!  Very cool!  Good job!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN

It's SHOW TIME !!!           I'd put it right up there with the BEST of 'em ! EXCELLENT WORK - EXCELLENT VISION  Ya Dunn GOOOD


----------



## Bike from the Dead

I know Cyrus didn't win 1st place in the RRBBO earlier this year, but *DANG* does it look great for 2nd place! You did an amazing job turning 3 bikes into one sweet trike!

Funny thing I just realized in looking at this thread, I've got a Schwinn Fair Lady that's about to go in a similar direction to Cyrus the Virus. I'm planning on turning it into a trike with a similar color green for the Muscle Bike Build Off, though I probably won't go as crazy on the metal fabrication as you did. I know it's a little silly to ask, but are you cool with that? I just don't want it to feel like I'm copying your style, even though Cyrus is a big inspiration for it.


----------

